# Mass Glory



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Another of my interest PANAMAX B/C ,this is MASS GLORY Panamanian flag
grt.36560 Japan build 1993 by Tsuneshy yard .Pictured at Genoa june 2003
S.Giorgio mooring ,disscharging coal. I hope I will not bore!!!


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

No way, keep them coming.
I will have to get to Genoa one day.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree.That shot of Genoa reminds me of the English port of Grimsby which has a tower like the one shown in your picture.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Genoa like Grimsby? 
Please don't consider work in the travel industry!


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Only with reference to the tower!!!


----------

